# [SOLVED] Slow Mouse response or Vista???



## Bob R (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: Hi Guru's.

Newbie here. 

I'm a little disapointed in my new PC's performance.

I just switched from one with XP Home (which I was very happy with) to a brand new one with Vista Home Premium. This worked fast, for about a day. Now it's as if I have the slowest left mouse button in existence. Not just in IE7 but simply switching between folders and files. More than half of the time I get the blue "thinking circle" or it does't work and I have to click 2-3 times.

Any help you can provide would be appreciated

I have a HJT log if it's needed.



Dell Inspiron 530I
Intel Core 2 Dou CPU
E700 @ 2.66 GHz
4.00 GB Memory
640 GB HD


----------



## Siphis (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Slow Mouse response or Vista???*

Hello,
tho your computer should be capable of running windows Vista(givin that you missed a number for your processor) it should all work fine. But given your situation. Go to your Start button(bottom left of the screen), Right click "Computer", click properties, on the left side of the screen that just popped up click "Advanced system properties", it should be at the advanced tab but if it is not click the "Advanced" tab, now in the performances box click "Settings". now it should have "let windows decide whats best for my computer" "adjust for best performances" "adjust for best apperience" click the "let windows decide what is best for my computer", if that is already selected click "adjust for best performance", that should solve your issue, windows will look crappy but if you want it to be better just select the boxes of what you want and dont want and what you can and cannot do.


----------



## Bob R (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Slow Mouse response or Vista???*

Thanks for the response, Siphis.

I tried your recommendation before posting and what I saw reminded me of the Win 3.1 days. This should not be an issue with an new platform and an ample PC. Searching tech support posts on the doesn't reveal this as a common complaint so I'm thinking it's my setup.

Cache size? Is it normal to have 3+ GB in cache and only 17 kb available?

any other advice?

thanks,


----------



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Slow Mouse response or Vista???*

hmm definietly not right. Unless your CPU is really slow - model number?
Have you installed SP1 on Vista?


----------



## Bob R (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Slow Mouse response or Vista???*

Hi, back again.

Things have not improved, I'm just getting used to this - unfortunately.

Lawrence;

I have the Intel Core 2 Duo CPU and I did install SP1 .... 


.....one day after start-up which was right after, things slowed down. :4-dontkno


----------



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Slow Mouse response or Vista???*

have you tried another mouse? or that mouse on another pc? prob isnt the mouse, just want to eliminate that.

In task manager, does the CPU or ram seem to be unusually high?


----------



## Bob R (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Slow Mouse response or Vista???*

“Love, Reign O’er Me …………..”

Oops, listening to Quadrophenia. 

It turns out that the mouse was the problem, or the mouse user anyway. After getting my Vista PC I plugged in the Dell cordless desktop from my previous PC. One IR receiver for both the keyboard and the mouse. The Dell mouse died so I plugged in a Microsoft wireless mouse in another USB port.

Seems that dual input confused the situation. Now, I’m using a corded keyboard and the same MS wireless mouse.

All works fine.

Another case of operator malfunction.

Sorry Vista.

Thanks for the solution, Lawrence. ray:


----------

